# Uk/Europe Fibafuse supplier?



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone know who supplies this in the UK/Europe area?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Anyone know who supplies this in the UK/Europe area?


Maybe if you say something really nice about Moose boy







,try to compliment him in some way, maybe he will send you a roll or two, to try first...... I know thats asking a lot of you, but it's worth a try:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe if you say something really nice about Moose boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgot to tell him not to feed moosey after midnight


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Just forked out the cash and got it from Walltools. 

Postage was kind of extreme - $220 to send my order of a box of Fibafuse and 8 boxes of leveline to Europe. But I didn't have much of a choice.

Got a few other toys as well, think I am becoming a bit of a tool wh#re


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah, also my problem, I have to order a lot of stuff, or else the postage will be bigger than the order..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Just forked out the cash and got it from Walltools.
> 
> Postage was kind of extreme - $220 to send my order of a box of Fibafuse and 8 boxes of leveline to Europe. But I didn't have much of a choice.
> 
> Got a few other toys as well, think I am becoming a bit of a tool wh#re


Belmore did stock fuse for a while but dont now for some raeson!! They stock levelline 2 but i cant seem 2 get any from them at the monent!:furious:


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Belmore did stock fuse for a while but dont now for some raeson!! They stock levelline 2 but i cant seem 2 get any from them at the monent!:furious:


Either way I had to pay for postage. But the uk is closer/faster. 

Can't really justify importing a pallet based on our limited usage.

Maybe import and resale could be an option. ..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Either way I had to pay for postage. But the uk is closer/faster.
> 
> Can't really justify importing a pallet based on our limited usage.
> 
> Maybe import and resale could be an option. ..


Yea i was going 2 order lots of fuse from walltools as it was going 2 b cheaper for the 500ft roll than i was buying the 250ft roll from belmore!
That incuded carriage!:blink: But it was a lot i was planning on! But i had a couple problems with it! But i soon figured what was wrong!


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i was going 2 order lots of fuse from walltools as it was going 2 b cheaper for the 500ft roll than i was buying the 250ft roll from belmore!
> That incuded carriage!:blink: But it was a lot i was planning on! But i had a couple problems with it! But i soon figured what was wrong!


Problems with the ff or walltools.com? If you had problems with ff, can you provide some details?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Problems with the ff or walltools.com? If you had problems with ff, can you provide some details?


Not walltools!
FF, i had a couple blow in the middle of the tape!
Prefill is the key 2 using this stuff,Any gaps in the board get them filled and u will b fine!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not walltools!
> FF, i had a couple blow in the middle of the tape!
> Prefill is the key 2 using this stuff,Any gaps in the board get them filled and u will b fine!:thumbsup:


Same with any tape ..IMO. I see vids of these guys running banjos and zooks over gaps that are not pre-filled .
I can't help but wonder what there thinking.


----------

